# Good interview/article with dr. Mercola



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

HI!!

I am not sure if anybody has seen or read this article/interview w/ Dr. Mercola. He KNOWS HIS STUFF. YAY!!

http://thyroid-info.com/articles/mercola.htm

Thoughts or comments about the article is appreciated...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> HI!!
> 
> I am not sure if anybody has seen or read this article/interview w/ Dr. Mercola. He KNOWS HIS STUFF. YAY!!
> 
> ...


He sure does. I often refer to his links. Thank you so much!


----------

